# Bathroom training question



## Yasmin (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi, 
Was wondering if anyone can offer advise. Since its snowed so much here yesterday I was thinking about how I would take out our new puppy ( in December )
I would have to shovel out a spot for her for her morning pee and likely at night as well. Not sure if she would be able to hold it and wait. It would be too deep for her without shovelling.
Would it be OK to train her to use a pee pad in the house at morning and night time and take her out for all other bathroom needs during the day?
Wondering if that would be too confusing and if transitioning to all outdoor bathroom visits when she is grown would be difficult.
Anyone do this or have experience with this?
Yasmin


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Could you rig up some sort of shelter - just enough to keep snow off a spot near the door? Many people on here have had success with indoor pads, though, so perhaps one close to the door where you could move it outside when the weather improves would make life easier for both you and your puppy. Just don't make the mistake I did and choose a pee spot a hundred yards from the house - it seemed such a good idea until the winter came...!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I wanted to train Zoe to do both , could not figure out how to do it without it being confusing to her. Giving her the message not to pee in the house and then saying feel fee to pee on the pad. 
I do know people have done it, so it can work. I have a friend who works all day and while at work her Malteses use pee pads until she is home.


----------



## Yasmin (Nov 4, 2014)

*thanks*

I think I will try to rig something up close to the house, would still have to get down the deck and stairs to the grass and covered area but it should work!


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

For some strange reason I seem to get puppies during the winter....:bird:

We have a covered deck outside our house (and live in the cold midwest)...thankfully it is covered, but I have trained my little puppies to "go outside" and walk them on the deck with several pee pads laying around. Then when the winter/cold goes away, I take the pee pad and lay it on the ground, and that way the puppy understands what "go outside" means....it worked wonderfully. Could you shovel a small spot just outside the door, or right next to the door?
Even inside next to the door with several pee pads there? Then when the weather is better, move the pee pads outside, and walk the puppy then....

I always say "go outside," and when we are outside, I say "go potty" over and over...it seems to work..


----------

